
Spybot Anti-Beacon for Windows - vezycash
https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is pretty cool. I've been skeptical of a lot of Windows registry tools
for fixing Windows 10, or Windows 10 upgrades or whatever, because there
hasn't been any real trustworthiness in where they came from. But a tool from
Spybot is likely worth a try.

